# Asus P5N-E OC problems



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Having a few issues, mainly as the BIOS is way different from my old MSI mobo. On said mobo the BIOS would let me change the CPU speed and the multiplier. On this ASUS board it gives the AI options, obviously, but no CPU options like I had before. I can set the multiplier, but it changes itself back straight away. Do I just overclock using the FSB (QDR) setting? (i.e. up this number to overclock the CPU?)


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yep, change the FSB. There is another setting to change first though, otherwise the change won't take. I'll take a quick glance in the manual, ok, had a note here. Once you put CPU Ratio Control to manual, you should be able to change the FSB. I think that once you change AI Overclocking to manual, it then gives the option to change the cpu ratio control to manual.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll look into that later. Thanks for the help.


----------

